# Zombie Movies



## vampiregenocide (Jan 4, 2009)

So I'm a major fan of zombie films.

I've seen all the George A. Romero films except for the remake of Day of the Dead, 28 weeks and months later, Shaun of the Dead etc.


Anyone reccommend me some more? Nothing pre-70s if thats okay, but I don't really mind if they are small independant films. I just want more scary times 


And feel free to discuss the films themselves of course.


----------



## Makelele (Jan 4, 2009)

House of the Dead. 


Or maybe not...


----------



## lobee (Jan 4, 2009)

Good idea for a thread, I <3 zombie flicks! Check the avatar and profile pic, heh.

Watch the Day of the Dead remake, I thought it was great.
Zombi 2 (AKA Zombie Flesh Eaters in the UK also the source of my avatar) by Lucio Fulci
Dead Alive
Bad Taste (hilariously bad it's good)
Evil Dead 1&2
Return of the Living Dead(theres about 5 movies in this series)
Reanimator
[Rec]
Planet Terror (part of the Tarantino/Rodriguez grindhouse)


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 4, 2009)

Seen Evil Dead. Army of Darkness = <3

I saw the cover of teh Reanimator, looks fuckin gross lol


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jan 4, 2009)

I also enjoy the Resident Evil Series.


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 4, 2009)

If you by chance have xbox 360 get left for dead. I played it yesterday at my friends house and can tell you that it is THE greatest game ever. Seriously I love that game.


----------



## Pewtershmit (Jan 4, 2009)

totally second that, although its considerably better if you have 3 more friends with the game .


----------



## klutvott (Jan 4, 2009)

Zombie Holocaust maybe?


----------



## lobee (Jan 4, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Seen Evil Dead. Army of Darkness = <3
> 
> I saw the cover of teh Reanimator, looks fuckin gross lol


The genre has a lot of over the top gore that make you cringe while at the same time you find yourself laughing your ass off. Dead Alive and Bad Taste are like that. Dead Alive is the better of the two and hilarious. Bad Taste is well, bad, but it's meant to be. Favorite quote: "Suck my spinning steel, shithead!" said in an Australian accent(it's an Aussie movie) right before chainsawing an alien "zombie" in half.

Edit: New Zealand not Australian as Mattayus pointed out, sorry!


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 4, 2009)

Pewtershmit said:


> totally second that, although its considerably better if you have 3 more friends with the game .


 
I don't even own an Xbox but I'm seriously thinking about buying one now. Though I really hate paying so much for games. I'll likely just stick with the ps2 + $15 each used games. Though If I owned that game I'd never need to buy another for a long ass time. Damn't what the fuck I hate thinking shit thru.


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 4, 2009)

Dude get hold of Braindead (someone already suggested it, but it's called Dead Alive in the states, Braindead here in the UK).

It's a kiwi zombie film made my Peter Jackson before he got big, and it's just mental. Sick, gory as all fucking fuck, and outrageously funny.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 4, 2009)

bulletbass man said:


> If you by chance have xbox 360 get left for dead. I played it yesterday at my friends house and can tell you that it is THE greatest game ever. Seriously I love that game.



Lol yeah I have that game its fucking awesome. Even my mum likes it 



lobee said:


> The genre has a lot of over the top gore that make you cringe while at the same time you find yourself laughing your ass off. Dead Alive and Bad Taste are like that. Dead Alive is the better of the two and hilarious. Bad Taste is well, bad, but it's meant to be. Favorite quote: "Suck my spinning steel, shithead!" said in an Australian accent(it's an Aussie movie) right before chainsawing an alien "zombie" in half.



I agree  lol they arent uncomfortable horror movies like Hostel, you can watch them and its gross but funny as hell at the same time.

Ash from the Evil Dead series is one of my favourite movie characters ever, they need to make a new film of that for real.



Mattayus said:


> Dude get hold of Braindead (someone already suggested it, but it's called Dead Alive in the states, Braindead here in the UK).
> 
> It's a kiwi zombie film made my Peter Jackson before he got big, and it's just mental. Sick, gory as all fucking fuck, and outrageously funny.



Thanks I'll defs check that one out  I knew Peter Jackson made a ridiculously gory film before he was big, didn't know it was a zombie film


----------



## lobee (Jan 4, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Dude get hold of Braindead (someone already suggested it, but it's called Dead Alive in the states, Braindead here in the UK).
> 
> It's a kiwi zombie film made my Peter Jackson before he got big, and it's just mental. Sick, gory as all fucking fuck, and outrageously funny.



Bad Taste was also directed by Peter Jackson and I think it was his first. Definitely not as good as Dead Alive(Braindead) but worth a watch if you're a fan of the style and bored.



bulletbass man said:


> I don't even own an Xbox but I'm seriously thinking about buying one now. Though I really hate paying so much for games. I'll likely just stick with the ps2 + $15 each used games. Though If I owned that game I'd never need to buy another for a long ass time. Damn't what the fuck I hate thinking shit thru.


Get it for PC through Steam dude!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 4, 2009)

my all time favorite zombie movie:
undead
its an aussie zombie movie that is just so ridiculous and awesome in equal measures.
seriously, if you can find it, buy it.


----------



## lobee (Jan 4, 2009)

Thrashmanzac said:


> my all time favorite zombie movie:
> undead
> its an aussie zombie movie that is just so ridiculous and awesome in equal measures.
> seriously, if you can find it, buy it.


Yeah I saw that one too...not so sure about it!


----------



## Hellraizer (Jan 4, 2009)

Thrashmanzac said:


> my all time favorite zombie movie:
> undead
> its an aussie zombie movie that is just so ridiculous and awesome in equal measures.
> seriously, if you can find it, buy it.



^ it takes a different approach to the zombie genre but its pretty good you should check it out.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone familiar with Dead Air? Its was supposed out late 2008 but theres no release date and it hasn't come out yet :/ it looked really good.


----------



## Hellraizer (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh yea and check out Resident Evil: Degeneration. It is totally CG but its pretty good.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jan 17, 2009)

you seen diary of the dead?fucking masterpiece......


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 17, 2009)

Hate to nit pick dude, but 28 days and weeks later are NOT zombie movies. They're infected people. I haven't watched them in awhile (because I hated 28 days, weeks was okay) they didn't even eat people. They chased them, then puked on them, then the people they puked on proceeded to run around and puke on other people. In any case, they could be killed by non headshots, and they didn't come from the recently deceased.

Might be a small difference, but it's just one of those things that annoys me


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 17, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Hate to nit pick dude, but 28 days and weeks later are NOT zombie movies. They're infected people. I haven't watched them in awhile (because I hated 28 days, weeks was okay) they didn't even eat people. They chased them, then puked on them, then the people they puked on proceeded to run around and puke on other people. In any case, they could be killed by non headshots, and they didn't come from the recently deceased.
> 
> Might be a small difference, but it's just one of those things that annoys me



Lol true


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 17, 2009)

Children Shouldn't Play With Dead Things..I love that movie

Redneck Zombies

Chopper Chicks In Zombie Town

I could go on and on

And no..28 Days and Weeks are not zombie films..so they don't count.

Which reminds me, check out the Metallica Vid for All Nightmare Long. I really like it,even without the music..it'd make a cool movie


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 17, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Which reminds me, check out the Metallica Vid for All Nightmare Long. I really like it,even without the music..it'd make a cool movie



Yeah that video is weird really well done though.


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 17, 2009)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Hate to nit pick dude, but 28 days and weeks later are NOT zombie movies. They're infected people. I haven't watched them in awhile (because I hated 28 days, weeks was okay) they didn't even eat people. They chased them, then puked on them, then the people they puked on proceeded to run around and puke on other people. In any case, they could be killed by non headshots, and they didn't come from the recently deceased.
> 
> Might be a small difference, but it's just one of those things that annoys me



 Good call, but it's still an amazing film. I love 28 Days, because it's just so lonely. 

If you're from the UK you really appreciate the scenes of desolate London (which, by the way, blew nearly the entire budget of the film) and it's just so haunting. They might not be zombies in the classical sense, but it's still hordes of people in a non-human state chasing normal people for whatever end. 

Also, their goal isn't just to puke on the healthy  They have the "rage" virus, so their intent is to harm and/or kill, even though it's not necessarily to eat. So granted, it's not a zombie film, but it's not as shit as you made it out to be either 

28 Weeks was cool, but was a bit too "Hollywood" for my liking.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 17, 2009)

Apparently 28 Months is in the making.


----------



## Misanthropy (Jan 17, 2009)

I just finished seeing "Flight of the living dead"
Low budget hilarity! 
Movie had me laughing my ass off.


----------



## bulletbass man (Jan 17, 2009)

Planet Terror is actually a suprisingly good zombie film.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 17, 2009)

Mattayus said:


> Good call, but it's still an amazing film. I love 28 Days, because it's just so lonely.
> 
> If you're from the UK you really appreciate the scenes of desolate London (which, by the way, blew nearly the entire budget of the film) and it's just so haunting. They might not be zombies in the classical sense, but it's still hordes of people in a non-human state chasing normal people for whatever end.
> 
> ...



Maybe you need to be a limey to appreciate it


----------



## Mattayus (Jan 18, 2009)

bulletbass man said:


> Planet Terror is actually a suprisingly good zombie film.



Good call my friend, that was an awesome film! I really liked the style.



JJ Rodriguez said:


> Maybe you need to be a limey to appreciate it



Probably  Familiarity is always a good thing in any cinema.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 18, 2009)

Try...

[REC]
Dance of the Dead
Homecoming


----------



## mizfi7 (Jan 18, 2009)

ZOMBIE STRIPPER'S FTW! if you dont know google itlmao.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 19, 2009)

bulletbass man said:


> Planet Terror is actually a suprisingly good zombie film.



Watched it on Saturday night. Very good fun.


----------



## DavyH (Jan 19, 2009)

mizfi7 said:


> ZOMBIE STRIPPER'S FTW! if you dont know google itlmao.


 
Excellent. How can you go wrong with Jenna and Robert Englund in one place? It's deliberately b-movie stuff, totally hammy, overacted, daft script, and abolutely hilarious.

For fans of green tits only.

Is Diary of the Dead out? Oh good (rubs hands in glee). George Romero's zombies get better and better with every film.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 19, 2009)

DavyH said:


> Is Diary of the Dead out? Oh good (rubs hands in glee). George Romero's zombies get better and better with every film.



Been out for some time lol

A second is also in the making, along with 'Island of the Dead'


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 19, 2009)

If you get tired and bored of the gore, and want something a little different, check out Fido, a fantastic, original, funny zombie flick. Planet terror was kick ass, Robert Rodriguez FTW.


I also recommend if you've seen all the Romero flicks, check out films by Lucio Fulci.


----------



## Wulf (Jan 25, 2009)

Night of the Creeps
Night of the Living Dead (the 1990 remake kicks arse)
Reanimator 
Bride of Reanimator
Beyond Reanimator
Fido (not bad)
Braindead/Dead Alive (loads of fun and loads of gore)
Night of the Comet
Premutos - Lord of the Living Dead (again, loads of fun and gore)
Return of the Living Dead (the first one only)
Shaun of the Dead (of course - Simon Pegg/Nick Frost... I love their stuff)
Undead
Zombie (only the first)


----------



## silentrage (Jan 25, 2009)

Zombie Diary, for a very different kind of zombie film.


----------



## josh pelican (Mar 7, 2010)

Zombie '90: Extreme Pestilence.

I own just about every movie listed in this thread. I am a huge horror/zombie buff.


----------



## coldm51 (Mar 9, 2010)

check out R.E.C.

quarantine based itself off of it. its way scarier than that american bullshit. its in spanish but with english sub. i am a guy who loves his scary movies and this did ot dissapoint. trust me. 

check out a trailer on youtube R.E.C.


----------



## MrMcSick (Mar 10, 2010)

Being a Pittsburgh resident I can go visit most of the filming locations for george romero films. I actually live about 10 mins from the MALL and have gone there all my life. He even used to sponsor a haunted house at halloween acouple years ago. Every year they have the zombie walk at the mall as well, pretty sure it holds the world record for most zombies in one place at one time.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 10, 2010)

MrMcSick said:


> Being a Pittsburgh resident I can go visit most of the filming locations for george romero films. I actually live about 10 mins from the MALL and have gone there all my life. He even used to sponsor a haunted house at halloween acouple years ago. Every year they have the zombie walk at the mall as well, pretty sure it holds the world record for most zombies in one place at one time.


 
Thats epic.



I love how this dead thread has been brought back to life.


----------



## Auyard (Mar 10, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Redneck Zombies



That was filmed in my town. One of the road signs you see is like 2 miles from my house. Kinda cool, wasn't born when it was filmed though.



vampiregenocide said:


> Apparently 28 Months is in the making.


 About time, what happened to the kids?!?

Only ones I can add is
Boy Eats Girl (decent)
Night of the Living Dorks (will be dubbed over for English-speaking people, can't remember original language)
Zombieland 
Dead Snow (Norwegian supposed to be pretty cool)
The Crazies ( not zombies but slightly reminiscent of them, worth a watch, made by Romero)
Undead (Australian film, definitely B-movie but worth a watch)
The Serpent and the Rainbow (Voodoo zombi's Haven't watched it yet)


I love Zombies. My brother has literally seen 95% of all zombie movies ever made, even all the horrible ones that only had a like a few grand for a budget.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 10, 2010)

I thoroughly enjoyed Zombieland.

Prior to that, the only ones I've ever liked were 28 Days Later and the relatively recent Dawn of the Dead (I think that was the title.. It was in a mall, and had Ving Rhames in it..)

Short list for me.


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 10, 2010)

I enjoyed land of the dead? i think it was called that anyway, had some good gore/ funny moments. Also appears to have a deeper moral underneath it...


----------



## CentaurPorn (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't think of much that has not already been said. 

I am a huge zombie movie fan. I highly recommend reading the Zombie survival guide unless you want to become food.

World War Z also written by Max Brooks is a good read as well.


----------



## MFB (Mar 10, 2010)

synrgy said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed Zombieland.
> 
> Prior to that, the only ones I've ever liked were 28 Days Later and the relatively recent Dawn of the Dead (I think that was the title.. It was in a mall, and had Ving Rhames in it..)
> 
> Short list for me.



I actually put off watching Zombieland for ages until it finally hit OnDemand and decided to see if it was worth the hype. I prefer my zombie movies to be more of the horror survival style but it was actually pretty fun and didn't take itself too seriously.

It was like Left 4 Dead with different characters in a movie

Woody Harrelson's dog montage was hilarious too


----------



## MrMcSick (Mar 10, 2010)

There is so serious fun to be had if you play Call of Duty World at War and play the nazi zombies mini game. You can even download 3 other maps to play it on. It goes pretty in depth story wise as well.


----------



## Auyard (Mar 10, 2010)

CentaurPorn said:


> I can't think of much that has not already been said.
> 
> I am a huge zombie movie fan. I highly recommend reading the Zombie survival guide unless you want to become food.
> 
> World War Z also written by Max Brooks is a good read as well.



Yes! Love those books. They're making World War Z into a movie.



MrMcSick said:


> There is so serious fun to be had if you play Call of Duty World at War and play the nazi zombies mini game. You can even download 3 other maps to play it on. It goes pretty in depth story wise as well.



Went to work dead tired too many times because of that.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 10, 2010)

MrMcSick said:


> There is so serious fun to be had if you play Call of Duty World at War and play the nazi zombies mini game. You can even download 3 other maps to play it on. It goes pretty in depth story wise as well.



That was the only part of that game I enjoyed, but alas it was not enough to keep me from trading the game in for something else.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> Dude get hold of Braindead (someone already suggested it, but it's called Dead Alive in the states, Braindead here in the UK).
> 
> It's a kiwi zombie film made my Peter Jackson before he got big, and it's just mental. Sick, gory as all fucking fuck, and outrageously funny.



Such a budget movie, a million miles from Lord of the Rings. Funny just for how deliberately bad it is.


----------



## Jogeta (Mar 10, 2010)

might be straying off topic slightly but there's a chance you will enjoy The Road or I Am Legend if you liked 28 Days Later

\m/


----------



## synrgy (Mar 10, 2010)

Jogeta said:


> might be straying off topic slightly but there's a chance you will enjoy The Road or I Am Legend if you liked 28 Days Later
> 
> \m/



I've seen I Am Legend, and just speaking for myself I didn't like it at all. The book was halfway-decent, but the movie was just kinda lame to me. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## Auyard (Mar 10, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Such a budget movie, a million miles from Lord of the Rings. Funny just for how deliberately bad it is.



That is nothing. Watch his first(?) movie Bad Taste. From Internet Movie Database (IMBD.com):
Director Peter Jackson shot the film on weekends over a four-year period with friends playing the lead roles. Jackson funded most of the film himself until towards the end of the shoot when the New Zealand Film Commission gave him money to finish his project after being impressed with what he'd already produced. There was never a script for the movie; each scene was filmed from ideas the director had come up with during the week.


----------



## sentagoda (Mar 12, 2010)

Good zombie moves ;

Dawn of the dead ( REMAKE )!
28 days / weeks later
[Rec]

Please let me know if theres anymore like these movies. I dont like old school or comedy. Just plain "realistic"


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 12, 2010)

I love Shaun of and Dawn of the Dead, I rewatch them all the time, I probably will tonight as well, I loved Zombieland but it wasn't as good as Shaun Of The Dead IMO, although the intro credits with For Whom The Bell Tolls (Or whatever it's called.) is epic, it's one of the few Metallica songs I like. 

Recently I saw a zombie cowboy movie, I forget what it was called but it was borderline cheesy and fairly low budget, but I loved it, even though the zombies still talked and could ride horses.


----------



## DavyH (Mar 12, 2010)

Not entirely zombie, but I'm having some difficulty finading a copy of Nekromantik ..... anyone interested in getting shot of their copy?


----------



## Triple-J (Mar 12, 2010)

klutvott said:


> Zombie Holocaust maybe?



 It's somehow bad but good at the same time plus like a lot of the Italo zombie movies there's quite a few neat ideas they add to zombie mythology which are actually better than what's happened in the mainstream Romero films.



JaxoBuzzo said:


> you seen diary of the dead?fucking masterpiece......



In the immortal words of Hank Hill......"*what the hell*!" 
When I went to see it people in the audience were laughing out loud and for the first time ever I actually felt ashamed to admit I'm a Romero fan.

Anyway I can't really recommend much that hasn't already been mentioned but I'd suggest 
_*Zombi 2*_ (_*aka*_ _*Zombie Flesh Eaters) Zombie vs shark, nuff said!*_ 
_*Zombi 3*_ (aka _*Zombie Flesh Eaters 2)*_ _*kung-fu zombie running about with a machete! 
The Living Dead at Manchester Morgue (aka *__*Let Sleeping Corpses Lie*__*) the main lead male sounds (and looks!) like Russell Brand which is annoying but there's a boob ripping zombie in it so that kind of balances things out, like Romero's movies it has a social undertone to it which is about police corruption but it does have a great ending and it's a film which is long overdue for a remake.*_
_*The Beyond + *__*City of the Living Dead*_: _*both directed by Lucio Fulci whose a decent director but VERY intense on the gore and quite creative with his death scenes.

*_


----------



## mrfetuspants (Mar 12, 2010)

Really? I was actually really impressed with Diary of the Dead, still thnk it should be checked out. Not really that scary or overly gory, sometimes drags, but the concept was so good. Check out Dead set. Set in 5 episodes and was played on some uk channel for a while. For such a shitty budget made for a great film. Wiki that shit, I dare you?

+1 on a fido comment i saw back somewhere.


----------



## Spondus (Mar 22, 2010)

Thought I'd give this a cheeky  as I just watched 'survival of the dead' . It was balls. I mean really terrible. The feuding Irish families plot was almost as ridiculous as their accents. I genuinely expected the conversation to switch to leprechauns and pots of gold.

I really think George Romero should stop making movies or at least stop making really shit zombie movies. I suppose everything up to the original day of the dead can be considered 'genre defining classics' or some similar cliche but this film (and diary of the dead for that matter) left me feeling like I just lost an hour of my life that I will never be able to get back.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 22, 2010)

Spondus said:


> Thought I'd give this a cheeky  as I just watched 'survival of the dead' . It was balls. I mean really terrible. The feuding Irish families plot was almost as ridiculous as their accents. I genuinely expected the conversation to switch to leprechauns and pots of gold.
> 
> I really think George Romero should stop making movies or at least stop making really shit zombie movies. I suppose everything up to the original day of the dead can be considered 'genre defining classics' or some similar cliche but this film (and diary of the dead for that matter) left me feeling like I just lost an hour of my life that I will never be able to get back.


 
I'm yet to watch that should do soon. I'll probably like it tbh.  Romero is awesome but I think he's done as much as he can for that genre.


----------



## MFB (Mar 22, 2010)

Anyone ever see White Zombie? Thinking about checking it out but due to it's age not sure if it's worth it

...and yes, it is responsible for the band name


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 22, 2010)

I came to say... Undead ... If you like ash from evildead series you will like the hero in this movie.. he's really epic with one liners ect...

Evildead2 is so awsome... freaked me out when i was young. I remember watching it with my drunk parents at about age 6.

The next one is special... Fucking great...
on the cover it said.. "the american answer to sean of the dead"


----------



## MJS (Mar 22, 2010)

I like Shaun of the Dead... but liked Zombieland a lot more. That was much better than I was expecting. 

For the non-spoofs... I've seen the old stuff too, but prefer the newer stuff like the Resident Evil series and modern Romero stuff like Dawn/Land/etc... of the dead.

I liked 28 Days Later, too. I don't nitpick it, just like I don't nitpick zombies that can run.


----------



## Axiom Divine (Mar 25, 2010)

Zombies!!

The Dawn of the Dead remake was just great...but more recently:

Dead Snow was actually pretty cool for those who can stand subtitles - Nazi Zombies!

...and another that's generating some buzz called Zombies of Mass Destruction which was attached to the latest 8 Films To Die For (which I usually think are terrible).


----------



## DavyH (Mar 26, 2010)

MFB said:


> Anyone ever see White Zombie? Thinking about checking it out but due to it's age not sure if it's worth it
> 
> ...and yes, it is responsible for the band name


 
Not one of the better 30s films by a long chalk. The zombies are more in the traditional mould, Haitian peasants killed off by the villain (Lugosi) and then dug up and resurrected as slave labour. Lugosi, in the meantime, is interested in the 30s heroine with the kohl eye make up and the fried egg tits. It's interesting enough as part of the genre, but not a great film at all.

For something that explores the zombie legend with some attention to detail, try The Serpent and the Rainbow.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 26, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> I came to say... Undead ... If you like ash from evildead series you will like the hero in this movie.. he's really epic with one liners ect...
> 
> Evildead2 is so awsome... freaked me out when i was young. I remember watching it with my drunk parents at about age 6.
> 
> ...




That trailer looks so terrible it's not even funny.


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 26, 2010)

no way man.... Its sooo B movie it kicks so much ass....
edit .. also.. the trailer does not show the best parts of the movie like other trailers.... there is a pretty extensive plot..


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 26, 2010)

I love B movies, but to me, B movies and zombies don't mix, I need more serious zombies! There's not enough  And 28 weeks was a bit of a let down, after 28 days being so good. IMO


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 26, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I love B movies, but to me, B movies and zombies don't mix, I need more serious zombies! There's not enough  And 28 weeks was a bit of a let down, after 28 days being so good. IMO


well... check it out... the trailor dosent do much justice... and Undead is a badass Zombie/Alian b movie. Zombies and B Movies can mix well.... Sean of the Dead isnt really serious


----------



## Daemoniac (Mar 26, 2010)

I liked 28 weeks later as much as I liked 28 days later, just in a very different way... the story and whatnot of 28 weeks was pretty stupid/redundant, but there are just some of the most intimidating/awesome scenes in that movie it more than makes up for it (bombed out city getting gased, and 3 gas-mask wearing guys with flamethrowers going through killing _everything_ that moves... best scene in the movie )


----------



## george galatis (Mar 26, 2010)

zombieland <3


----------



## Jango (Mar 26, 2010)

It's been suggested twice in this thread, but Dead Snow is AMAZING. Some of the death scenes are pretty brutal. And there is TITS!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 26, 2010)

Demoniac said:


> I liked 28 weeks later as much as I liked 28 days later, just in a very different way... the story and whatnot of 28 weeks was pretty stupid/redundant, but there are just some of the most intimidating/awesome scenes in that movie it more than makes up for it (bombed out city getting gased, and 3 gas-mask wearing guys with flamethrowers going through killing _everything_ that moves... best scene in the movie )


 
Agreed, it was a little more OTT than 28DL but not in a bad way. 



Jango said:


> It's been suggested twice in this thread, but Dead Snow is AMAZING. Some of the death scenes are pretty brutal. And there is TITS!


 
I remember no tit scene, and I would.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 26, 2010)

Jogeta said:


> might be straying off topic slightly but there's a chance you will enjoy The Road or I Am Legend if you liked 28 Days Later
> 
> \m/


 
I Am Legend is good, but I wish they'd gone live action for the infected instead of CGI, just doesn't look realistic. Would've been a meh film if it weren't for Smith's great acting.

I really want to see The Road.


----------



## Schotter (Mar 26, 2010)

Hard Rock Zombie






best movie ever.


----------



## Jango (Mar 26, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Agreed, it was a little more OTT than 28DL but not in a bad way.
> 
> 
> 
> I remember no tit scene, and I would.



I coulda swore there was tits in the outhouse scene...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Mar 26, 2010)

Schotter said:


> best movie ever.


 
Bahahaha. The Cannon group is so fucking hilarious. They'll exploit damn near anything, and the Golan/Globus brothers are silly. I wonder if this was to exploit the publicity and hype surrounding The Return of the Living Dead... anyways...

My favorite Zombie films are:
Shaun of the Dead
Return of the Living Dead [Sexy Linnea Quigley is nude throughout most of the film]
Zombieland
Night/Dawn/Day of the Dead
Night and Dawn remakes

I think that's about it...


----------



## continental (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 24, 2010)

Bump, because I watched a French zombie film called 'La Horde' today, and really liked it. This film actually has _characters_! There is some attachment to them that isn't so common in zombie films nowadays, where the characters are either bags of dull meat waiting to be killed, or two-dimensional cardboard-cutout erveryman heroes. The characters in La Horde are fleshed out nicely and not just vessels through which to tell a half-assed zombie survival story. That, and the visuals are gritty, horrific and awesome. Well worth seeing.


----------



## Whiskey_Funeral (Sep 24, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Bump, because I watched a French zombie film called 'La Horde' today, and really liked it. This film actually has _characters_! There is some attachment to them that isn't so common in zombie films nowadays, where the characters are either bags of dull meat waiting to be killed, or two-dimensional cardboard-cutout erveryman heroes. The characters in La Horde are fleshed out nicely and not just vessels through which to tell a half-assed zombie survival story. That, and the visuals are gritty, horrific and awesome. Well worth seeing.



Godddd, that looks awesome. I'm going to need to find that. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 25, 2010)

a bunch of friends getting transformed into zombies by toxic icecream. Too bad that they don't know they are zombies.
pretty stupid.
but awesome, too...
kinda


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 25, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> a bunch of friends getting transformed into zombies by toxic icecream. Too bad that they don't know they are zombies.
> pretty stupid.
> but awesome, too...
> kinda




I tried watching that film, but it's one of those films that tries to be good by being bad, but ends up just being bad.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 25, 2010)

I hate cheesy zombie movies. i can appreicate zombieland(great movie) and shaun of the dead(i thought it was horrible, but i appreicate what it was trying to do).

I can not fucking wait for the walking dead series to come out!!
My personal favs have been
Dawn of the dead(remake)
both 28 * later films(excellent)
the original romeros, 
zombie diaries


Oh, and world war z is like, the BEST zombie book around and i can wait for that to be made into a movie.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 25, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> I tried watching that film, but it's one of those films that tries to be good by being bad, but ends up just being bad.


Yeah, it started awesome but got worse after they ran out of ideas.
But I liked that movie anyway 
Has anyone seen the crazies?


----------



## Cabinet (Sep 25, 2010)

I saw the Crazies but I didn't really like it. I think if I saw it a few years ago when I was younger I would have liked it, but it really wasn't that great of a film IMO
Same with the Happening, that movie was just too funny


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Sep 25, 2010)

7 Strings of Hate said:


> I hate cheesy zombie movies. i can appreicate zombieland(great movie) and shaun of the dead(i thought it was horrible, but i appreicate what it was trying to do).
> 
> I can not fucking wait for the walking dead series to come out!!
> My personal favs have been
> ...


 
Personally, I think Return of the Living Dead is better than Zombieland, which is quite a feat since Zombieland was pretty awesome. If you haven't checked it out, you need to. The story came from the same guy that wrote Night of the Living Dead. 

And if you don't find the film funny [it's also innovative, too] your skin is on wayyy too tight.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Sep 25, 2010)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Personally, I think Return of the Living Dead is better than Zombieland, which is quite a feat since Zombieland was pretty awesome. If you haven't checked it out, you need to. The story came from the same guy that wrote Night of the Living Dead.
> 
> And if you don't find the film funny [it's also innovative, too] your skin is on wayyy too tight.



oh i dig that one too. i remember watching it when i was a kid


----------



## Explorer (Sep 25, 2010)

I remember seeing Return of the Living Dead in theaters when it came out. It was definitely interesting, as it dealt with the reasons for the original Romero-zombie-timeline outbreak's reasons, and was fairly logical... and funny besides.

My personal favorite zombie movie is Return of the Living Dead 3, which took a serious turn away from the path of the two movies before it. I highly recommend it.

Different people have different definitions of zombies. I'd have been inclined to include the "28" films as part of the zombie genre, as well as the "Invasion of the Body Snatchers" films, but if eating flesh is necessary to one's enjoyment of film, who am I to say that's wrong?

Besides RofLD3, I found the following movies worthwhile:

The original Night of the Living Dead
[REC]
Fido
Horde

Worth seeing once:
Cemetary Man
Dead Girl Walking


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey guys... Did anyone happen to notice that at the end of the "La Horde" trailer, there was the picture of the little zombie kid??? I watched that and it's the preview and trailer for Rec 2!!! I'd have to see the first Rec, as I thought Quarantine was okay... But it looks like (from what I saw of the trailer anyway...) that Rec 2 is going to be good!!!

Now I gotta ask about RE (Resident Evil) Degeneration... Even though it was a cartoon based film, did it follow the actual Resident Evil series at all film/story wise??? I don't wanna go see RE Afterlife and find out that I'm missing pieces of the story or anything because I missed Degeneration... 

and has anybody heard of any kind of update on 28 Months yet??? I liked the first 2, and would like to see how well, or how bad it winds up being... And yes, the part at the end of 28weeks with the 3 guys in chemical suits and flamethrowers killing anything and everything was sweet!!!

IMHO, The Crazies was good, but I'd have to see the original that came out in the late 70's/early 80's to get a better opinion of it and to compare it to the new one... The ONLY thing I disagree with (and I'm sure YOU will too if you've seen the new Crazies...), is where they're trying to escape the town just as they are getting ready to nuke the town... I'm sorry, but there is NO WAY that that truck, or them for that matter would have made it out of that. They were definitely in the first 3 miles of the blast zone and would have been vaporized when the bomb went off. That was the only part I had an major issue with, but thought the rest was pretty decent! The arial shot of when they were in the boat in the lake and it zoomed out so you could see where the plane crashed was kinda burnt and creepy...

After having practice and then staying at my drummer's house (smoking LOTS of weed and lots of horror films - mainly Zombie films...) I have since become an avid zombie freak myself. And looks like it's perfect timing too for some new movies, as halloween is just around the corner!!!

Zombies = AWESOME!!!  (It's just too bad I had to quit smoking weed in order to get a good job and make good money again... But oh well, the new gear and tones that will follow will be EPIC!!!)

Oh and trying NOT to get too off the Zombie topic of this post, but has anyone seen My Bloody Valentine 3D yet, and how was it??? That's one I still have yet to see...


----------



## trenolds39 (Sep 26, 2010)

I couldn't think of the name of this film I saw many years ago, but I finally remembered: Burial Ground: The Nights of Terror. It's low-budget and has some messed up acting, but it's on youtube for anyone interested.


----------



## avenger (Sep 27, 2010)

Alot of good suggestions in here but the granddaddy of all hilariously terrible gorefests has to be zombie doom. If you see it buy it or download it you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## Mexi (Sep 27, 2010)

always been a fan of Shaun of the Dead. Zombieland was a fun movie too. The rest just seem like generic, rehashed zombie stories really.


----------



## thefool (Sep 27, 2010)

wiki's got a pretty good list:

List of zombie films - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bostjan (Sep 27, 2010)

My favorite of all time still has to be Night of the Living Dead. 

One of the first songs I recorded as a teenager had sound clips from the movie. I remember I had to hook the RCA audio output from my VCR up to my 4 track tape recorder to get the samples.

Although the newer, big-budget zombie movies like Resident Evil: ______, 28 ____ Later and The Crazies are entertaining, I do think that they do not add a significant number of new ideas to the genre.

The first time I saw the Return of the Living Dead, I thought it was pretty silly, but I quickly grew to respect them after awhile.

I thought that some of the plot points in The Beyond/The Seven Doors of Death were great, but that the overall production was sub-par. Some of the scenes in it were pretty stupid, such as the guy getting eaten by giant animatronic spiders for no apparent reason.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey guys,

Went and seen Resident Evil Afterlife, and was yet again another awesome follow-up in the series. However, I have 2 questions for those of you who are BIG Resident Evil fans (gamers, ect...):
-What is the name of that BIG creature in the new film with that huge-ass axe???
-At the very end between the credits, they show Umbrella coming in with another female character as the leader... Does anybody know who that is?

In from what I've read of the story line with Umbrella Corp, Albert Wesker had the ability to change forms into that of a woman. But since Wesker got his ass blown to smitherines, who is this new woman? I've heard a few say Jill Valentine, but I thought Jill was the woman reporter fro RE2:Apocalypse... Can anyone help fill in the blank of who that character is?

Thanks all!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 12, 2010)

Axe-man/Executioner from RE5 (he doesn't have a real name, it's just a small bossfight)
Jill Valentine, Chris' ex-partner (again, check RE5. Jill is under the control of Wesker because of the thing on her chest)
Wesker never had the abiltiy to change his gender  
There was a guy in RE: Dead Aim (his name was Morpheus D. Duvall) and he kinda transformed into a female tyrant.
Also: Wesker survives, you can see him escaping with a parachute at the end of the movie


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Oct 12, 2010)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Axe-man from RE5 (he doesn't have a real name, it's just a small bossfight)
> Jill Valentine, Chris' ex-partner (again, check RE5. Jill is under the control of Wesker because of the thing on her chest)



So that IS Jill Valentine... But wasn't she the woman reporter from the RE2 movie??? And I knew she was under someone's control due to the thing on her chest. And I thought it was her from the game series even though I still haven't played a single one of them yet. I just wasn't sure... And Wesker survives??? I missed that!!! I'll have to wait until it comes out on DVD now and pay closer attention to that part. So it looks like Wesker will be making his appearance in the next one as well!!! I gotta say, they are doing an awesome job with the film series of RE... Still one of my favorites!

And I knew that one of the Umbrella officials could change... I thought it was Wesker, but your right now that you mention Duvall

And maybe it's me - but isn't Chris from RE-Afterlife one of the 2 brothers from the show "Supernatural"??? He looks familiar, I just can't place where I seen him from...

Anyway, thanks!!!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Oct 12, 2010)

Chris is played by Wentworth Miller. Not the guy from Supernatural (I thought so too lol) but from Prison Break ^^
Jep, Jill was in Apocalypse, too 
But she wasn't the reporter, she was an ex-STARS agent.
Both versions (Apocalypse and Afterlife) are played by the same actress. Just a new hairstyle 
Old game-Jill:
http://i684.photobucket.com/albums/vv209/invicible22/JillValentine.jpg
New game-Jill:
http://www.conexiongamer.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/re5_jill_valentine_01.jpg

EDIT: Is "played by" correct English? I'm so fucking tired atm


----------



## bostjan (Oct 12, 2010)

I just saw "American Zombie." It was very subtle humour, but I enjoyed it. I would not recommend it for just anyone.

Also, I failed to mention "Fido" in my previous post; I think that it was very nicely done. "Fido" hit my funny bone more than a few times. 

There was a Scandanavian Zombie movie that was pretty good, too. I think it was called "Dead Snow." It was really just the typical zombie movie plotline, but the production and effects were good. It had some satisfying moments that too many contemporary zombie movie miss.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 12, 2010)

avenger said:


> Alot of good suggestions in here but the granddaddy of all hilariously terrible gorefests has to be zombie doom. If you see it buy it or download it you will not be dissapointed.


 
Hell yeah! So glad someone mentioned Zombie Doom!

I don't think anyone mentioned it, but Zombie '90: Extreme Pestilence is fucking hilarious, too. It's overdubbed terribly, similar to the television show MXC.


----------



## MUFASA (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyone else see "Survival of the Dead"?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah man, very poor film. It had zombies in, so yay. But just meh overall.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Oct 12, 2010)

I am a big fan of the 28 days/weeks later films, but my all time favorite is Shaun of the dead  

I am legend was pretty cool too, but the zombie creatures were a bit underwhelming


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 12, 2010)

metal_sam14 said:


> I am a big fan of the 28 days/weeks later films, but my all time favorite is Shaun of the dead
> 
> I am legend was pretty cool too, but the zombie creatures were a bit underwhelming


 
 Yes. I think the creatures in I am legend should've been live action, they looked so shit CGI.


----------



## Explorer (Oct 12, 2010)

7 Scientific Reasons a Zombie Outbreak Would Fail (Quickly)


----------



## MikeH (Oct 12, 2010)

Well thanks for ruining my hopes and dreams, asshole. 

Although I did find a gem.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 13, 2010)

Unless they're the new-age fast zombies, in which case we're fucked.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 13, 2010)

"But let's say there is an outbreak, like if one zombie was able to bite 30 people in the crowd at an Insane Clown Posse concert before they figured out it wasn't part of the show. It's not like mankind is just utterly confused about what to do when an infection breaks out. In America you have the Center for Disease Control (CDC,) who don't tend to fuck around. Seriously, it's on their business cards."


http://www.cracked.com/article_1868...utbreak-would-fail-quickly.html#ixzz12EsgUGHO​


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 13, 2010)

Funny stuff  But I think this relies on the 'very' unlikely and probably all kinds of impossible 'living dead', nowadays when I think zombies, I think angry, running, bitches that don't take kindly on livin' folk. Like the reasoning was in Zombieland: Mad Cow for humans.

There is something more likely too, an adapted form of what Tasmanian Tigers have, something in the that makes them very angry all the time.

If we had that, we'd be fucked.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 13, 2010)

Or the cordyceps fungi evolved to infect humans :O Plenty of parasites could do it. The idea of a zombie isn't technically impossible, it happens in nature a lot. The film 'Quarantine' looks at the idea of human rabies.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 13, 2010)

Rabies is essentially the zombie virus lite. If you get rabies, you slowly develop the urge to bite every moving thing, then your muscles sieze up, eventually rendering you unable to breathe. The virus does all of this from within the human brain. Studies have also shown that mice infected with some feline parasites modify their attitudes to think that they can take on a full grown cat. The parasites benefit from this behaviour by ending up back in a cat.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 15, 2010)

The cordyceps fungi seems logical to happen, but it probably wouldn't be very zombie-like, we'd all just jump into pools and climb trees. Unless there's a species of fungi that involves biting.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 15, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> The cordyceps fungi seems logical to happen, but it probably wouldn't be very zombie-like, we'd all just jump into pools and climb trees. Unless there's a species of fungi that involves biting.


 
Yeah I know.  But it just shows the concept of a parasite taking over a host's mind and forcing it to do shit against it's will is perfectly possible in nature. If that is, fuck knows what else. Cordyceps has been around for a long fucking time though, so if it was going to be an issue it already would be. But it's an interesting organism. I just don't want mushrooms growing out of my face.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 15, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah I know.  But it just shows the concept of a parasite taking over a host's mind and forcing it to do shit against it's will is perfectly possible in nature. If that is, fuck knows what else. Cordyceps has been around for a long fucking time though, so if it was going to be an issue it already would be. But it's an interesting organism. I just don't want mushrooms growing out of my face.



H1N1 has been around a long time, yet it still managed to mutate into bird flu and swine flu. With today's technology coming up with all sorts of crazy drugs to combat disease, you never know what microbes will mutate into.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's hoping


----------



## bostjan (Oct 15, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Here's hoping





Have I told this joke yet?

"What do vegetarian zombies eat?"



Spoiler



Grrraiiins!


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 16, 2010)

I just watched "White Zombie" the other day (1932, with Bela Lugosi). Not a traditional zombie movie, more of a voodoo curse thing. still very cool


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 16, 2010)

bostjan said:


> H1N1 has been around a long time, yet it still managed to mutate into bird flu and swine flu. With today's technology coming up with all sorts of crazy drugs to combat disease, you never know what microbes will mutate into.


 
Theres guys studying whale viruses because some of them could be transmittable to humans, and it would be a completely new microbe to combat. Disease is so unpredictable.


----------



## josh pelican (Oct 16, 2010)

Everyone knows that the disease turning people into zombies is Narwhal.


----------

